# for sale in edmonton hoyt vtec



## forbes2 (Mar 19, 2017)

hoyt xt 1000 limbs 
vtec riser 
came ans a half cams 
weight 50-60 
26-28.5 draw length 
with drop away rest 
k&k 28'' stabilizer
sureloc 9" challanger sight with 2X scope
Selling a Hoyt Vtech with xt 1000 limbs and cam and a half technology 
Draw weight 50-60 lbs. 
Draw length of 26-28.5 in. 
Includes 9" sureloc challenger sight with 2x scope, drop away rest, k&k 28" stabilizer, truball copperhead Release, 6 Beeman arrows, and 9 radical x weave arrows. 
Make a offer


----------



## Ztxsuri (Apr 8, 2017)

How much？


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## forbes2 (Mar 19, 2017)

500?


----------



## forbes2 (Mar 19, 2017)

whats it worth to you


----------



## forbes2 (Mar 19, 2017)

500? whats it worth to you


----------



## Ztxsuri (Apr 8, 2017)

I gass 350 tyd I will take it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

